# Cars on the lawn



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Does anybody else get reasonably annoyed/ upset when people drive on your lawn?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Jeff_MI84 I definitely do but have realized that living on a corner in a construction zone, it will happen occasionally. Most people are so careful and it only takes one person to either not care or fail to pay attention and heave things up. Really makes me appreciate the guy doing a 25-point turn with big equipment just to stay 100% off the lawn.

If I like the people, I tend to care a lot less too, they usually feel bad about it already. But if it's the excavating company that has cut our marked cable line 3x and unseemingly make life harder for everyone in the neighborhood every day, I'll probably have a word with them.

What about you?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24940


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't live on a corner lot, just a normal sized 60 year old subdivision. In my case (currently) it is guests of one of my neighbors. It really irritates me.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Long story short, six years three different neighbors have lived to my right. It gets tiring to go and talk to people and/ or attempting to level and reseed when weather permits. I see the first time or two as a mistake, followed by politely requesting to be more careful. Anytime after that, well I usually go out with my rake, quietly cussing while attempting to rake the grass proper and putting my vindictive 6' reflective pole in place of the more neighborly 3' pole.

Seeing as how this forum is full of people who take pride in their lawns, what have you done to cease such activity? Obviously different cities/ states have different rules about fencing, borders and whatnot, I could use some suggestions, aside from talking to people about it.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I did a reno this year. The neighbors watched with awe as I killed my yard, levelled with 20+ yds of topsoil by hand, put up caution tape for 2 months, set up 10 sprinklers on timers, used a backpack sprayer almost twice a week, and mowed it like a golf course. They are all deathly afraid of me now. They won't go anywhere near the lawn.

Many people don't care much about grass and assume you feel the same way. But if you can convince them how much you care even only through your actions, they will likely respect that.

Even in the case of guests, I feel like my neighbors know I'm so anal about my lawn, they would go out of their way to warn their guests.

Now as for careless construction workers or delivery people, not much you can do aside from fencing or caution tape.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use those orange markers in winter and early spring. No one likes those smacking off their vehicles. It works pretty good.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Long story short, six years three different neighbors have lived to my right. It gets tiring to go and talk to people and/ or attempting to level and reseed when weather permits. I see the first time or two as a mistake, followed by politely requesting to be more careful. Anytime after that, well I usually go out with my rake, quietly cussing while attempting to rake the grass proper and putting my vindictive 6' reflective pole in place of the more neighborly 3' pole.
> 
> Seeing as how this forum is full of people who take pride in their lawns, what have you done to cease such activity? Obviously different cities/ states have different rules about fencing, borders and whatnot, I could use some suggestions, aside from talking to people about it.


Is it possible to get rid of the grass along that area and install hardscape, like a decorative border, as wide as necessary to catch the wheel marks? Even if it has to be 6-7 feet wide and the entire width of your neighbor's driveway, might be worthwhile to get rid of the grass and construct a mini hardscape area and use it as a border if this is a continual issue. You'd have to do it in such a way that it's clearly viewed as part of your property, though. Otherwise, your neighbor's guests might use it as a parking area. Maybe incorporate a sidewalk leading to your driveway. This would possibly also eliminate mail carriere or delivery people walking the lawn in Winter, if you shovel/snowblow the area. There is probably a way to construct it so it looks good and not out of place. This is where either a landscape designer or a lot of design work on your part comes in. Maybe with some plantings near it. Could be a fun diy project if you have the time...you'd get to rent a compactor, etc. Of course if you have irrigation, it'll be a bigger project/more pain in the neck to dig up the sprinklet heads in that area and modify the system.

Just an idea.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

My neighbours are generally good and know I'm a fanatic so respect my little pieces of grass, but the issue I had was with some delivery drivers who think it is a time saver to reverse into my driveway rather than park outside and walk 10s. So I've put up bollards.

Simple pine fencing posts, metal tube at the base and pushed into the ground. 3 coats of stain/UV protection.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Green said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > Long story short, six years three different neighbors have lived to my right. It gets tiring to go and talk to people and/ or attempting to level and reseed when weather permits. I see the first time or two as a mistake, followed by politely requesting to be more careful. Anytime after that, well I usually go out with my rake, quietly cussing while attempting to rake the grass proper and putting my vindictive 6' reflective pole in place of the more neighborly 3' pole.
> ...


I'm trying to picture in my mind what you mean. When it comes to mail carriers, my mailman is super respectful. He sees me out there working on it and goes out of his way to avoid walking on it. Not current, but this picture is the type of annoyances I've had to deal with.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Can you place 2-3 large boulders on the corner?

My mailman is super respective too, when I'm outside. When I'm not outside then he dgaf - he used to walk on the mulch bed next to the house to save one (1) step (legitimately, one step). I had to ask him to stop doing that because he stepped on a couple flowers and crushed them.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


So they run over the poles?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


My last neighbor did. That or she'd pull them out and throw the poles to the ground. My newer neighbors don't park/ drive on it, but their guests don't appear to care if they do or not.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

RCUK said:


> My neighbours are generally good and know I'm a fanatic so respect my little pieces of grass, but the issue I had was with some delivery drivers who think it is a time saver to reverse into my driveway rather than park outside and walk 10s. So I've put up bollards.
> 
> Simple pine fencing posts, metal tube at the base and pushed into the ground. 3 coats of stain/UV protection.
> That reminds me of virtually every base I was stationed at. Perhaps I could procure an angry old Sergeant Major to yell at people lol.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Where is the property line in that image? Is your yard up to their driveway?

If so, I would plant some small evergreen in that area to create a mulch/tree buffer zone.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@Jeff_MI84 Maybe a recorded sound of a Sergeant as the offenders approach your yard 😃


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


If people started pulling poles out of my yard I'd lose patience real quick.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Since you no longer have the neighbor who pulls out the orange markers, I would go with them or the boulders. Both can be removed, if necessary.

I have a similar issue as @Thejarrod, with self-inflicted damage by my wife's SUV and my brother-in-law's RV. I even had a contractor park next to the RV one February for a short term project (2-3 days). I've learned to prep/mitigate/cope with the situation. Having a spare bag of topsoil and/or mason sand can be helpful (along with a craft beer). Also, I give a little more TLC to the weak/damaged areas on a more regular basis. If I know the area is going to get hit (i.e. camping trip scheduled), I will preemptively fertilize a week before to enhance recovery and hold off water several days before, to ensure a firm surface to reduce rutting. Sometimes all the prep is for naught. A couple of years ago, he came back from an RV trip in a 3" deluge and buried it up to the axles. At least I was at work and only had to deal with the aftermath (it's in my journal if you're really curious). He felt really badly about it and now parks it in the street in that situation to let things dry out (not quite long enough, though during this past October). If you find yourself fixing these issues regularly, I would invest in a levelawn. I bought mine from R&R products. It also came in handy while leveling the base for our paver patio, before setting up the screed for the top layer.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Trust me, I did. One woman ran over and broke 5 last year. I do not like always getting the city or authorities involved, as I try to be the civil neighbor.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


Your property line goes right to your neighbor's driveway? That seems odd. Do you have the driveway markers pushed in directly on the side of the driveway? If so, and I was the neighbor, I would be annoyed as well since the driveway looks narrow and they wouldn't be able to open their door without hitting the marker. It's maybe the wrong forum to say this in, but it's only grass, maybe a strip of hardscape is the way to go, or a raised flower bed would also solve the problem and keep things civil with your neighbor.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

DbShep said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Yes the property line goes up against their driveway. The poles are about 2" away from the edge, but not high enough to hit mirrors. It's the neighbors themselves that don't park close, as they have another foot or two on the other side that they use (parking far enough away). I know it's only grass, but it's more work I have to do. That's why I'm looking for ideas on how to make the edge more visible so things remain civil. My driveway is the same width and I drive a Ford Ranger, plenty of room when I pull up. Something along the edge that doesn't look tacky, spiteful or out of place.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


Maybe a foot or so wide layer of washed river stone? You could pile it in higher than the level of their driveway and it would discourage them from driving on it. I'm thinking the smooth fist size rocks.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That's a weird property line situation. Maybe you can maintain a good relationship with them if you install pavers alongside the driveway. If you discuss it with them and agree on the style, maybe they will contribute towards it, or at least give it a blessing. I've thought about doing this alongside my driveway, for where my wife misses when parking. The other option is another type of hardscape such as pea gravel, white marble chips, stone, etc. You could measure out a width to your liking and put a landscape edge on the lawnside.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> That's a weird property line situation. Maybe you can maintain a good relationship with them if you install pavers alongside the driveway. If you discuss it with them and agree on the style, maybe they will contribute towards it, or at least give it a blessing. I've thought about doing this alongside my driveway, for where my wife misses when parking. The other option is another type of hardscape such as pea gravel, white marble chips, stone, etc. You could measure out a width to your liking and put a landscape edge on the lawnside.


Yes it is weird. Although I'm guessing a long time ago, or before people re-did their driveways there was a small strip of grass that belonged to them. For instance, to the left of my driveway there is about 2.5" of my neighbor's lawn that technically belongs to me but I don't say or do anything about it. Maintaining a good relationship is my main concern, as they've only been here since the summer.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> That's a weird property line situation. Maybe you can maintain a good relationship with them if you install pavers alongside the driveway. If you discuss it with them and agree on the style, maybe they will contribute towards it, or at least give it a blessing. I've thought about doing this alongside my driveway, for where my wife misses when parking. The other option is another type of hardscape such as pea gravel, white marble chips, stone, etc. You could measure out a width to your liking and put a landscape edge on the lawnside.


I like the idea of pavers. It is very rare to see that where I live. If I can get it to blend in with their driveway so it doesn't stand out, but also slightly higher to prevent further issues. I know with 100% certainty that there are no utility easements. Unlike something like a privacy fence, I've never heard about needing a neighbors blessing to do such a project, but it is worthy to look into. Is there a more technical term that I can use to look up ideas?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Is there a more technical term that I can use to look up ideas?


Maybe driveway edging? Some pavers are certified for driveway building (psi strength in concrete). Pinterest is a great resource for photos of projects. I did a lot of research for deck designs there and then looked up the town code for the technical details/requirements before we built our deck.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a more technical term that I can use to look up ideas?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

My side yard is filled with nails and screws &#128526; park at your own risk.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> My side yard is filled with nails and screws 😎 park at your own risk.


I laughed. Should make cutting the grass more sporting as well.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


How about a 2 high landscape timber stack with rebar driven through it into the ground to keep it still and sturdy? They can still open car doors, but running it over would not be fun.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cluelessone said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > DbShep said:
> ...


I like the idea, just seems a little tacky. I can see someone, including myself tripping over it.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff_MI84 said:
> ...


Oh it's totally tacky. But it would fix the problem.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Travel softball leagues used to use the field down the street from my house for tryouts. I cam home from work one day to see 3 cars, 2 BMW sun's and 1 Volvo, actually parked on my lawn. I live 9 houses away from the field!

I wrote a note, and put one on each car alerting them that they were parked on private property, and not to park there again. Well, they decided to knock on my door and complain that there was nowhere else to park. Needless to say, they didn't like my response, nor my dog's.

I went back to work and made 2 severe tire damage warning signs, put them.on posts, and pounded 30 pieces if rear into my lawn that night.

Next morning, I took pictures, answered the neighbors questions, and went to work. When I came home, there were 2 cops, and 4 cars with multiple flat tires.

I very casually showed the pics from the day prior with the notes, the security cam video with audio, the pic from the morning.

Long story short, the people that parked on my yard had to pay for any and all damage to my yard, and nobody parks there for tryouts anymore.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

bf7 said:


> ...They are all deathly afraid of me now. They won't go anywhere near the lawn....


LMAO! :lol: :lol: :shock: :thumbup:



Mdjamesd said:


> ...and pounded 30 pieces if rear into my lawn that night. ...


@Mdjamesd "pounded 30 pieces" of what?
(I'm glad you got your problem resolved successfully! (But I'm dying to know, 30 pieces of ... what, exactly?)


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Once some terrorist kid rode his bike on my lawn because he saw the stripes. I saw him on my camera and it was a week before the reno so i half heartedly laughed but if it happened now... i dunno kids are a dime a dozen

A car... thats like 5-10



Cant wait to mow again. Winter sucks


----------



## gllong0808 (Aug 13, 2020)

Our property is on a narrow road, about 1.5 cars wide. People used drive over the lawn at a bend in the road, so a few years back, we had boulders installed at the bend and no more drivers on the lawn at that location!

Routinely, people were still driving over the edges of our lawn that did not have the boulders. Besides damaging the lawn, I have had sprinkler heads damaged. My wife had these signs made for me and so far, one month in, no drivers on my lawn.


----------



## strugglebus (Jan 21, 2021)

I joined the forums in order to join in this conversation. Been lurking here for years to pick up on all the great info this community has provided.

I have been cleaning up the sides of my driveway every spring since we moved into our house. About the time the edges have grown back and recovered from the ruts, something tends to happen to require attention again, whether it's a car driving over the edge after a heavy rain or spring thaw, it seems like this part of the lawn is always in recovery.

I've considered adding a 1-2ft strip of 'Grass Reinforcement Grid' along the edge of the driveway and sidewalk, but I've hesitated because I'm not sure how it will look after the grass hides it, or how frost heave will affect it. I'll probably try to find something to install this spring when I inevitably need to repair the worst section where the driveway meets the street.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Jay20nj said:


> Once some terrorist kid rode his bike on my lawn because he saw the stripes. I saw him on my camera and it was a week before the reno so i half heartedly laughed but if it happened now... i dunno kids are a dime a dozen
> 
> A car... thats like 5-10
> 
> ...


If I had your lawn with a nice house like that, I'd have a panic attack.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

After dealing with my issue a few more times, I politely text my neighbor and brought up the issue. He apologized and promised to rectify the situation. Long story short, since it snowed a lot here, he left about a foot of his driveway covered in snow the whole length to give the appearance of where the end of the driveway was and I haven't had an issue since.

Most of the people on my street know that I take good care of my lawn and keep off, the mail carrier on the other hand, I have grass compacted by foot prints that I'll have to fix in the spring. This spring marks year number three of my renovation and it will be make or break this coming season.

Thanks for the replies and ideas. For now, I'll just see what happens the rest of the year and go from there. Putting up anything along the edge of the property line might stand out in a bad way (very uncommon here). That and I figure if/ when they get their driveway redone I will have to contend with repairing the edge (I assume).


----------

